# Driver seat comfort?



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyone suffering from leg pain, back pain, neck pain due to excessive sitting? Any recommendations?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> Anyone suffering from leg pain, back pain, neck pain due to excessive sitting? Any recommendations?


I sit on a pillow, they make ones for car travel (looks like a donut).

I would maybe take more breaks if it is taking a toll on you. Driving 8 hours straight isnt too wise. I always make sure to get out and walk around on down times. Also make sure you are stretching regularly.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah especially if you're driving a cheaper car the seats blow. I miss the driver seat in my Bimmer that had extra customizable thigh support Ive thought about custom fabricating a bmw or Saab seat into my passat (which isn't bad but not on the same level as bmw or Saab rip) 
I just make sure to get up whenever I can, I pretty much only do longer Airport trips so I help load and unload luggage everytime. Even if they don't have luggage I get out and walk around the car really quick. Also when I stop to use a restroom I usually park at the end of the gas station parking lot to get a little extra walking in. 
I also reccomend working out on an elliptical or treadmill every day to make up for the lazy job. When I was running a restaurant I would do on avg 30k steps a day with doing Uber on a day I don't go to the gym or anything it's about 1,700 steps lol
Making sure to get even 20 min of cardiovascular work in a day I think is a necessity for this job. Also when I first started I was having some very minor back pain I went to a chiropractor and he gave me suggestions on how to sit in my car and I've never had that issue again. Sit slightly closer and more straight up, your back will thank you

Sitting is awful for you, when I made the switch from a 12hr a day job where I never sat for more then 10 min to a job where I just sat on my ass all day I started having all sorts of little pains. Your body wasn't made to sit it was made to move


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah especially if you're driving a cheaper car the seats blow. I miss the driver seat in my Bimmer that had extra customizable thigh support Ive thought about custom fabricating a bmw or Saab seat into my passat (which isn't bad but not on the same level as bmw or Saab rip)
> I just make sure to get up whenever I can, I pretty much only do longer Airport trips so I help load and unload luggage everytime. Even if they don't have luggage I get out and walk around the car really quick. Also when I stop to use a restroom I usually park at the end of the gas station parking lot to get a little extra walking in.
> I also reccomend working out on an elliptical or treadmill every day to make up for the lazy job. When I was running a restaurant I would do on avg 30k steps a day with doing Uber on a day I don't go to the gym or anything it's about 1,700 steps lol
> Making sure to get even 20 min of cardiovascular work in a day I think is a necessity for this job. Also when I first started I was having some very minor back pain I went to a chiropractor and he gave me suggestions on how to sit in my car and I've never had that issue again. Sit slightly closer and more straight up, your back will thank you
> ...


I really should walk around more on breaks or join a gym and keep active. Thanks.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

It's always good to get out while you're waiting for pax or your next ping. If they're not there yet to get in the car then get out and stretch and walk around but just leave the door or window open to hear your phone. After drop of get out and walk around and check the car out from their side to see if anything got left or if the floor mat needs to be brushed off. Little things really make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Speaking of seats, my Hyundai Accent is only a year old, so the seats are still quite comfortable, but if i learned anything from my last Hyundai (also an Accent) i wont use the original seat as long as i own the car, but instead, will probably replace it with an upper-end aftermarket seat, in about 1 more year...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> It's always good to get out while you're waiting for pax or your next ping. If they're not there yet to get in the car then get out and stretch and walk around but just leave the door or window open to hear your phone. After drop of get out and walk around and check the car out from their side to see if anything got left or if the floor mat needs to be brushed off. Little things really make all the difference in the world.


Good advice.... And if im already out of the car, its no problem to open the door for nice young ladies... Or nice older ones too, for that matter


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> Anyone suffering from leg pain, back pain, neck pain due to excessive sitting? Any recommendations?


Older but higher end vehicle, perhaps?

Bimmer seats are great... I now get back&neck pain on OFF days, because loitering at home in bed or in chairs is soooo much gnarlier on my back than being in my car.... and I don't even have sport seats in my LyUber vehicle (bimmer sports seats = even better)

Barring that, if memory serves, using a roll of paper towels where the seat meets the back fixed Nissan Altima seats... which were a torture chair without it


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, try your passenger seat, might just be your driver seat is beat to hell...if so, replace the padding stuff or buy a newish driver seat from a compatible vehicle (search in enthusiast forums online, some seats are fully compatible across multiple models or generations of a model)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I have BMW sport seats in my 335 and they are absolutely amazing . My Passat seats with lumbar aren't bad but not great either .Another great seat is Saab 9-5 aero seats ,crazy comfortable almost on par with BMW sport seats

What kind of bimmer do you drive ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I have BMW sport seats in my 335 and they are absolutely amazing . My Passat seats with lumbar aren't bad but not great either .Another great seat is Saab 9-5 aero seats ,crazy comfortable almost on par with BMW sport seats
> 
> What kind of bimmer do you drive ?


'11 335d regular heated power leathers
'96 328i sport leathers


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I made same post. Was having back and leg pain. I was recommended to take wallet outta back pocket and keep in glove box. and that really helped me with the pains I was having. Sitting on that lump for hours was hurting me and I didn't know it was from that. So if you carry wallet in back pocket. Drive without it and see if it helps


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Get some exercise daily in your off time. Walk, stretch, whatever. Also, get a lumbar support pillow.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree with the wallet I actually keep mine in my front pocket (out of paranoia)

Moving around is a great tip also 

My old job would get me around 30k steps a day and day where I just work and don't do anything else now only get me about 2k steps . Get a fit bit set it to remind you to move every hour . Sometimes just walking around your car a few times is good . Try to make sure you walk at least 8k steps a day 

Sit straight up helped me a lot also I use to drive in a more relaxed position now i sit pretty much straight up


----------



## Melissa Pagan (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah it helps.


----------

